# Electrical Stores



## Chadward (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

Can someone can point me in the direction of a good electrical store that will stock everything from a hoover to blender, location isn't much of a concern as long as it is a one sto shop?

Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Geant does have a wide selection for dubai. It leaves alot to be desired though.... How I miss Target.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chadward said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone can point me in the direction of a good electrical store that will stock everything from a hoover to blender, location isn't much of a concern as long as it is a one sto shop?
> 
> Thanks.


Carrefour, sharaf dg, lulu


----------



## Chadward (Jul 10, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Geant does have a wide selection for dubai. It leaves alot to be desired though.... How I miss Target.


I will check it out, thanks.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

EMax in Mirdiff City Centre Mall has a surprisingly large range but Carrefour will probably shade it on price...


----------



## Chadward (Jul 10, 2012)

Confiture said:


> EMax in Mirdiff City Centre Mall has a surprisingly large range but Carrefour will probably shade it on price...


Thanks


----------

